# Putadas médicas



## Catalinius (28 Ene 2022)

Ánimo señores que se cuentas por millones.

Me operaron de un (según todo un equipo de urología de un hospital universitario) carcinoma de riñón que resultó ser un angiomiolipoma renal del cual supe yo antes de que me lo confirmaran y me dijeran que no había hecho falta operar, un año después me volvieron a meter a quirófano porque una piedra estaba a punto de salir del uréter (piedra que en la operación no necesaria un año antes, ahí dejaron porque no era cosa de riñón)...

Pasen y vean....


----------



## Don Juan de Austria (28 Ene 2022)

Quiero suponer que habrás salido al balcón a las 8 a aplaudir


----------



## Catalinius (28 Ene 2022)

Don Juan de Austria dijo:


> Quiero suponer que habrás salido al balcón a las 8 a aplaudir



No tengo balcón


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Ene 2022)

Los médicos son seres humanos y pueden equivocarse


----------



## PEPEYE (28 Ene 2022)

No tengo ningún pariente médico ni lo soy , pero hay grandisimas personas y profesionales, aunque hay de todo


----------



## ecolin (28 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.

De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.

Hace unos años ya. Yo era pequeño y mis padres demasiado buenos. Me pillé el dedo con una puerta de hierro enorme que se cerró con la ventolera y me arrancó la mitad del mismo. Carne colgando, sangre y en fin, todo muy gore. En Urgencias, un "médico" me coloca el cacho de carne en su sitio, me ata una gasa y dice que para casa. Nos la comimos entera. Por la noche, un dolor punzante como nunca he sentido, terrorifico, inaguantable. El dedo se me pone literalmente negro. Necrosis por isquemia aguda (entiendo que por la propia presión de la gasa y el esparadrapo).

A la mañana siguiente ya no pude aguantar más y de nuevo al hospital, donde otro médico al ver el dedo absolutamente negro pregunta así al aire que quién había hecho eso. Alguien, desde la distancia, le dice "¿quién va ser, hombre? Pues el de siempre". El médico dijo que era ya cuestión de minutos que conservara el dedo.

Cuando ya era demasiado tarde, nos enteramos del tema. La que le había dicho eso al médico fue una una enfermera que sabía que el "médico" que me "atendió" esa noche era realmente el hermano de un pavo que sí lo era de verdad. Nos enteramos por las cloacas hospitalarias que el médico de verdad se estaba zumbando a una auxiliar esa noche, como otras muchas. Los dos al parecer eran gemelos, mellizos o algo así y el hermano le pillaba de tarde en tarde la bata con su nombre para cubrirle las "guardias". Y me tocó a mí.

Ahora tengo un "bellísimo" dedo deforme, con un cacho de carne pegado, mal cicatrizado y muy probablemente mal vascularizado, el cual según el tiempo me duele horrores, y cuyo destino según me haga viejo sé perfectamente cuál va a ser.


----------



## P.pica (28 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...


----------



## subaru (28 Ene 2022)

Mis experiencias y las de mi familiares también han sido más bien malas:

-Mi abuelo (QEP) empezó a perder peso de manera bastante constante y sin motivo aparente. Fue al medico de cabecera, le hicieron analítica y le sacaron diabetes. La médico ni se planteó el porqué de esa diabetes ni le hizo mandar más pruebas ni nada. Mi pobre abuelo cada vez adelgazaba más y más, cada vez más cansado... iba a la puta médico de cabecera y le decía que tranquilo, que era normal por la diabetes. Al final tras meses de sufrimiento fue a urgencias, donde le hicieron una gastroscopia y le sacaron cáncer de páncreas, con metástasis en hígado y pulmón. Duró 2 meses el pobre hombre.

-Mi mujer, cuando era todavía novia. Tenía infecciones de orina de manera continua. El médico empezó a darle antibióticos como si no hubiera un mañana. Al poco tiempo empezó a adelgazar y adelgazar (10 kilos en 2 semanas), con diarreas y vómitos continuos. Hasta en 3 ocasiones fuimos a urgencias, donde en todas y cada una de las veces un puto niñato MIR le diagnosticaba de "gastroenteritis". Rogándoles que la ingresaran para que le hicieran más pruebas y nada, que a casa. Al final tuvimos que pagar en un privado para que la ingresaran y le hicieran análisis de todo tipo y al final resultó que era una bacteria bastante jodida que le había salido en el estómago debido al exceso de antibióticos que le habían recetado.

-Yo de chaval me caí un día jugando y me hice una herida bastante chunga en la mano. Me llevaron a urgencias y el médico de turno me cosió sin mirarme si tenía algo dentro. Pasaron las semanas y a mi la puta mano me dolía horrores, no podía ni apoyarla. Volví a urgencias y al hacerme una placa resulta que tenía dentro un cristalaco bastante grande que el hijo de puta del médico no se había molestado ni en mirarme. A quirófano, a abrirme la puta mano y a sacarme un cristal enorme que aún guardo de recuerdo en mi casa. El médico que me lo sacó me dijo que si se hubiera movido 1 centímetro a la derecha me hubiera rasgado el nervio y me hubiera quedado sin movilidad en el dedo gordo de la mano el resto de mi vida.

Eso sí, luego en la tele nos repetirán una y otra vez que "tenemhosss la mejó zanidá del mundo"...


----------



## Felson (28 Ene 2022)

Perdón, pulsé una "d" y una segunda "a" sin querer.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (28 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



los matasanos se encubren entre ellos, es una mafia que debe de caer y cunetear a los necesarios, ahora entiendo los palizones de los de la etnia a los matasanos


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Los médicos son seres humanos y pueden equivocarse



Pero tienen oídos para escuchar y no los usan
Tienen seguros de resposabilidad civil y tampoco
Los humanos prepotentes que tienen una carrera por su gran memoria estudiando tema sobre tema, pero no tienen ni pajolera idea es lo peor de esta sociedad.
Otra:
Cuando di a luz me provocaron el parto porque así le venía mejor al gine, parí en tres horas y el anestesista que no acertaba a ponerme la epidural, pinchó cinco veces metiendo el máximo de anestesia y aún así parí a pelo, total que entre pinchazo y pinchazo no desinfectó en condiciones y al día siguiente: *meningitis bacteriana*, resultado: traslado de urgencia a otro hospital, un mes ingresada con mi bebé recién nacido y sorda total, recuperé un 40% de audición con el tiempo, a día de hoy y desde entonces audífonos, juicios, cubriéndose unos a otros y al final se fue de rositas y me tocó pagar costas por 120.000€

Los matasanos además de ser inútiles son unos cabrones diplomados.


----------



## ecolin (29 Ene 2022)

Eso es lo difícil, probar la acuación y sacarlos del "no nos consta". Es lo que tú dices, si algo "no consta" no van a tener miramientos en taparse. Y los hay buenos también, pero se callan.

El tema está cuando sí que "consta", y esto se suele dar cuando alguien, para cubrirse de una cagada del compañero ante jefes e inspección, lo hace constar en informes que no son ni de lejos internos, sino que los convierten en tal no dándolos al paciente. Cuando consta, chungo, de ahí que se esfuercen en no darlos. De hecho, rara vez lo dan, cuando la Ley les obliga a hacerlo. Es digamos, la contablidad en "b" de la empresa. Solo que no en euros, sino en muertos.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

Otra: Cuando di a luz me provocaron el parto porque así le venía mejor al gine, parí en tres horas y el anestesista que no acertaba a ponerme la epidural, pinchó cinco veces metiendo el máximo de anestesia y aún así parí a pelo, total que entre pinchazo y pinchazo no desinfectó en condiciones y al día siguiente: meningitis bacteriana, resultado: traslado de urgencia a otro hospital, un mes ingresada con mi bebé recién nacido y sorda total, recuperé un 40% de audición con el tiempo, a día de hoy y desde entonces audífonos, juicios, cubriéndose unos a otros y al final se fue de rositas y me tocó pagar costas por 120.000€

Los matasanos además de ser inútiles son unos cabrones diplomados.


ecolin dijo:


> Eso es lo difícil, probar la acuación y sacarlos del "no nos consta". Es lo que tú dices, si algo "no consta" no van a tener miramientos en taparse. Y los hay buenos también, pero se callan.
> 
> El tema está cuando sí que "consta", y esto se suele dar cuando alguien, para cubrirse de una cagada del compañero ante jefes e inspección, lo hace constar en informes que no son ni de lejos internos, sino que los convierten en tal no dándolos al paciente. Cuando consta, chungo, de ahí que se esfuercen en no darlos. De hecho, rara vez lo dan, cuando la Ley les obliga a hacerlo. Es digamos, la contablidad en "b" de la empresa. Solo que no en euros, sino en muertos.



Cuando en el juicio se presenta como testigo un compi diciendo que estuvo y que su colega lo hizo todo perfecto, se acabó, y puedo jurar (pero solo soy la víctima) que aún estando de parto, en clínica privada a las once de la noche no apareció por allí ningún compi, su palabra contra la mía: parturienta sin anestesia e histérica
Para pedir documentos fue la ostia y todos cambiados o perdidos, porque todo el elenco del parto trabajaba tb en la pública....la monda.


----------



## ecolin (29 Ene 2022)

No me extraña para nada.

Es loable intentar hacer justicia, y valiente. Muy valiente. El que lo ha vivido y sabe que es verdad lo que ha pasado lo pasa muy mal cuando ve cómo se tapan, la sensacion de impotencia es horrible. Pero siempre, siempre, siempre, en temas de palabra del uno contra el otro, el paciente lo va a perder, nunca le van a dar la razón a no ser que sea algo que no se sostenga por ningún lado. Como haya un solo hilo de coherencia en su "version", aunque sea mínimo, estás vendido. Por eso es tan importante contar con documentación. Y ellos lo saben y la ocultan (o modifican, borran, etc.).

Es el mejor consejo que puedo dar: nunca te metas en fregaos de palabra. Si no tienes papeles, ni lo intentes.


----------



## Catalinius (29 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> No me extraña para nada.
> 
> Es loable intentar hacer justicia, y valiente. Muy valiente. El que lo ha vivido y sabe que es verdad lo que ha pasado lo pasa muy mal cuando ve cómo se tapan, la sensacion de impotencia es horrible. Pero siempre, siempre, siempre, en temas de palabra del uno contra el otro, el paciente lo va a perder, nunca le van a dar la razón a no ser que sea algo que no se sostenga por ningún lado. Como haya un solo hilo de coherencia en su "version", aunque sea mínimo, estás vendido. Por eso es tan importante contar con documentación. Y ellos lo saben y la ocultan (o modifican, borran, etc.).
> 
> Es el mejor consejo que puedo dar: nunca te metas en fregaos de palabra. Si no tienes papeles, ni lo intentes.



Tal cual. Es demencial.
Debería haber una caja negra en quirófanos y paritorios, como en los aviones para visionar en caso de siniestro.


----------



## Kurten (29 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



1/10

Un saludo


----------



## ecolin (29 Ene 2022)

Exacto, 1 de 10 dedos me jodieron. Lo has clavao. Si quieres te lo enseño.


----------



## ecolin (29 Ene 2022)

El dedo me refiero.


----------



## rory (29 Ene 2022)

Por fin os dais cuenta de qué vaina van éstos hijos de puta.

Son psicópatas, asesinos, criminales sin escrúpulos, se creen superiores para decidir sobre la vida de los demás.

Eso sí, hay un pequeño porcentaje de buenos médicos, profesionales y humanos, pero son pocos.


----------



## Larata (29 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Eso es lo difícil, probar la acuación y sacarlos del "no nos consta". Es lo que tú dices, si algo "no consta" no van a tener miramientos en taparse. Y los hay buenos también, pero se callan.
> 
> El tema está cuando sí que "consta", y esto se suele dar cuando alguien, para cubrirse de una cagada del compañero ante jefes e inspección, lo hace constar en informes que no son ni de lejos internos, sino que los convierten en tal no dándolos al paciente. Cuando consta, chungo, de ahí que se esfuercen en no darlos. De hecho, rara vez lo dan, cuando la Ley les obliga a hacerlo. Es digamos, la contablidad en "b" de la empresa. Solo que no en euros, sino en muertos.



Ud no parece saber que en los procedimientos penales y civilves contra médicos, se aplica inversión de la carga de la prueba.


----------



## Pedro Fustablante (29 Ene 2022)

*DESDE HACE 2 AÑOS*
*
YA NO SE CONFORMAN 

CON PUTEAR 

A LOS ENFERMOS 

TIENEN QUE JODERNOS 
*
*A TODOS


Y ENCIMA

HAY QUE APLAUDIRLES



NO HE DICHO 

NINGUNA PALABRA RARA

SI LO MOVÉIS

AL ZULO

ME CAGO 

EN VUESTRA PUTA MADRE*


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Ene 2022)

Al que le pasan cosas de esas es al que va a los médicos.
A mi poco me verán en las consultas. Yo soy más de intentar prevenir con alimentación y modo de vida. Y si me da un chungo y me muero pues es que ya me tocaba. De momento joven ya no muero.


----------



## sinoesporlasbuenas... (29 Ene 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Los médicos son seres humanos y pueden equivocarse



Si se equibocaran con tigo veríamos la gracia que te haría, que no sabes ni lo que dices


----------



## ecolin (29 Ene 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Ud no parece saber que en los procedimientos penales y civilves contra médicos, se aplica inversión de la carga de la prueba.



No soy jurista pero sí me he leido algunas sentencias donde el argumento del médico es del tipo "siempre se ha hecho así" o "esto es así porque sí" y el juez se lo ha comido, así que mejor siempre tener pruebas.


----------



## Larata (29 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> No soy jurista pero sí me he leido algunas sentencias donde el argumento del médico es del tipo "siempre se ha hecho así" o "esto es así porque sí" y el juez se lo ha comido, así que mejor siempre tener pruebas.



Pues entonces el problema no es ya que el médico sea un hijo de puta. Es que el juez también lo es y el abogado es un cretino. Ese argumento se rebate diciendo "Señoría es como si esta médico le pone sanguijuelas a este paciente porque es que durante 500 años se hizo así"


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (30 Ene 2022)

Considerando la sarta de memeces que escribes en otros hilos, nunca deberías haber salido del quirófano.


----------



## asakopako (30 Ene 2022)

Pero si eres una puta que te jactabas de ir denunciando a quien no se ponía bozales en las terrazas


----------



## NEKRO (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero tienen oídos para escuchar y no los usan
> Tienen seguros de resposabilidad civil y tampoco
> Los humanos prepotentes que tienen una carrera por su gran memoria estudiando tema sobre tema, pero no tienen ni pajolera idea es lo peor de esta sociedad.
> Otra:
> ...



Con esos 120000 podrías haber pagado para que se cepillaran al médico y a su familia y hoy día no tendrías la sensación de ser imbecil.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

La única forma de saber cómo proceden sería poniendo una caja negra en quirófanos y paritorios, peeeeero, sus eminencias no querrían


asakopako dijo:


> Pero si eres una puta que te jactabas de ir denunciando a quien no se ponía bozales en las terrazas



Yo con tu madre con comparto nada y menos oficio.


----------



## asakopako (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Yo con tu madre con comparto nada y menos oficio.



Las putas del polígono tienen infinitamente más calidad humana y más dignidad que tú, furcia chivata.

Ser un chivato es lo más bajo de la sociedad, la mierda de entre la mierda. Ni para hacer jabón vales porque sale sucio.


----------



## Catalinius (30 Ene 2022)

asakopako dijo:


> Las putas del polígono tienen infinitamente más calidad humana y más dignidad que tú, furcia chivata.
> 
> Ser un chivato es lo más bajo de la sociedad, la mierda de entre la mierda. Ni para hacer jabón vales porque sale sucio.



Y lo a gusto que me he quedao, marimoñas.


----------



## Euler (30 Ene 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



Goder...


----------



## jimmyjump (30 Ene 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Otra: Cuando di a luz me provocaron el parto porque así le venía mejor al gine, parí en tres horas y el anestesista que no acertaba a ponerme la epidural, pinchó cinco veces metiendo el máximo de anestesia y aún así parí a pelo, total que entre pinchazo y pinchazo no desinfectó en condiciones y al día siguiente: meningitis bacteriana, resultado: traslado de urgencia a otro hospital, un mes ingresada con mi bebé recién nacido y sorda total, recuperé un 40% de audición con el tiempo, a día de hoy y desde entonces audífonos, juicios, cubriéndose unos a otros y al final se fue de rositas y me tocó pagar costas por 120.000€
> 
> Los matasanos además de ser inútiles son unos cabrones diplomados.
> 
> ...



No ve dad. Un familiar mío trabajaba en asuntos relacionados con acceso a la historia clínica de manera injustificada y hasta en eso se tapaban. Dicen que un compañero X les pidió entrar porque formaban parte del proceso y se acabó, no hay nada que hacer. Una puta vergüenza. Cada vez que escucho que los médicos de España son los mejores me dan ganas de ahostiar vivo a alguien


----------



## jimmyjump (30 Ene 2022)

Las negligencias son pan de cada día en la "mejor sanidad del mundo" y en gran medida se cometen porque saben perfectamente que no les va a pasar nada. No me acuerdo dónde leí que el 90% de negligencias se ocultan al paciente y que las que no se pueden tapar porque ya es flagrante, el 75% no se denuncian. 

El médico español medio lo único que quiere es cobrar 7000€ mensuales sin guardias viviendo en Granada, solo pasando consulta y con puesto blindado (también ante las pifias que cometen).


----------



## Catalinius (31 Ene 2022)

Sigo:
Llego a urgencias con unos dolores que aparecieron de repente e impresionantes, doblada y tripa timpanizada, tras ocho horas en urgencias, por fin y tras radigrafías, ecografías y hasta un escaner, la tonta de turno llama al titular y .... perforación de estómago, una operación de urgencia bestial.


Ya solo voy al médico porque preciso receta y voy directamente con el diagnóstico hecho y con lo que me ha de recetar


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



Joder. Bueno eso no se puede decir que sea culpa de "los médicos", pero sí del sistema sanitario que no impide que pase eso.

Tus padres deduzco que no denunciaron, ¿no? Evidentemente el médico y su hermano deberían haber acabado con sus huesos en la cárcel.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Yo de chaval me caí un día jugando y me hice una herida bastante chunga en la mano. Me llevaron a urgencias y el médico de turno me cosió sin mirarme si tenía algo dentro. Pasaron las semanas y a mi la puta mano me dolía horrores, no podía ni apoyarla. Volví a urgencias y al hacerme una placa resulta que tenía dentro un cristalaco bastante grande que el hijo de puta del médico no se había molestado ni en mirarme. A quirófano, a abrirme la puta mano y a sacarme un cristal enorme que aún guardo de recuerdo en mi casa. El médico que me lo sacó me dijo que si se hubiera movido 1 centímetro a la derecha me hubiera rasgado el nervio y me hubiera quedado sin movilidad en el dedo gordo de la mano el resto de mi vida.



Clásica desidia española. Joder. Aún te querría echar la culpa por no avisarle...


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero tienen oídos para escuchar y no los usan
> Tienen seguros de resposabilidad civil y tampoco
> Los humanos prepotentes que tienen una carrera por su gran memoria estudiando tema sobre tema, pero no tienen ni pajolera idea es lo peor de esta sociedad.
> Otra:
> ...



Espera, ¿te tocó pagar esa cantidad? Es decir, es prácticamente como si te arruinasen. No, no, no, dinos que algo hay ahí mal, o que tú hiciste mal. Joder.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Otra: Cuando di a luz me provocaron el parto porque así le venía mejor al gine, parí en tres horas y el anestesista que no acertaba a ponerme la epidural, pinchó cinco veces metiendo el máximo de anestesia y aún así parí a pelo, total que entre pinchazo y pinchazo no desinfectó en condiciones y al día siguiente: meningitis bacteriana, resultado: traslado de urgencia a otro hospital, un mes ingresada con mi bebé recién nacido y sorda total, recuperé un 40% de audición con el tiempo, a día de hoy y desde entonces audífonos, juicios, cubriéndose unos a otros y al final se fue de rositas y me tocó pagar costas por 120.000€
> 
> Los matasanos además de ser inútiles son unos cabrones diplomados.
> 
> ...



Me toca a mí pagar 120.000€ por culpa de un falso testimonio, y creo que me vengo (o si existe la posibilidad, se la doy de que se retracte). Ya, ya, lo malo es el hijo que depende de ti... tal vez pospondría la venganza hasta que cumpliera los 18... pensando así en el aire.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> No me extraña para nada.
> 
> Es loable intentar hacer justicia, y valiente. Muy valiente. El que lo ha vivido y sabe que es verdad lo que ha pasado lo pasa muy mal cuando ve cómo se tapan, la sensacion de impotencia es horrible. Pero siempre, siempre, siempre, en temas de palabra del uno contra el otro, el paciente lo va a perder, nunca le van a dar la razón a no ser que sea algo que no se sostenga por ningún lado. Como haya un solo hilo de coherencia en su "version", aunque sea mínimo, estás vendido. Por eso es tan importante contar con documentación. Y ellos lo saben y la ocultan (o modifican, borran, etc.).
> 
> Es el mejor consejo que puedo dar: nunca te metas en fregaos de palabra. Si no tienes papeles, ni lo intentes.



¿Y grabaciones?


----------



## PIA (5 Mar 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Los médicos son seres humanos y pueden equivocarse



Un amigo se quedó sin piernas por un error médico


----------



## thesunnolongerrises (5 Mar 2022)

Primo segundo al que le cortan una pierna con 3X años por problemas cardiovasculares interesantes. Buena persona y currante.
Pocos años después cuando empieza a levantar cabeza tras depresión de caballo (normal cuando pierdes trabajo y dejas de valerte por ti mismo y todos tus colegas comienzan a formar familias) le da una "indigestión" y de urgencias lo mandan para casa varias veces a que se le pase. 
Tras quedar inconsciente lo ingresan. Ictus y operación para cortar la segunda pierna. No se les había ocurrido que tenía antecedentes y tal vez era buena idea hacerle unas pruebas.
Queda vegetal y vive pocos años más ingresado en una residencia. 
La muerte en vida para los padres.


----------



## PEPEYE (5 Mar 2022)

PIA dijo:


> Un amigo se quedó sin piernas por un error médico



Vuelvo a decirlo , por supuesto que es posible equivocarse en cualquier profesion y mas en aquellas profesiones con tantas variables.
Mi padre fue ingresado en el Hospital para hacerle unas pruebas de corazon. Las pruebas le salieron bien y el medico le dijo que le daba el alta, si queria para ese mismo dia o para el dia siguiente, el opto por el dia siguiente. Esa misma tarde , estando con mi hermana en el hospital, mientras ella hablaba por el interfono con la enfermera, le dio un infarto y se murio. No culpo para nada a los medicos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Mar 2022)

A favor de los miérdicos, tengo que decir que he tenido sólo un par de ecsperiensias de urgensias, por traumaticsmos broootales con roturas chungas y lo recomiendo. Me arreglaron las averías.

Luego también he de disir que me tocó una médico chiaro, que estaba muy tarada, que me tenía que mandar a rehabilitación y me montó un pollo tremendo y absurdo, sin venir a cuento, yo flipando (en aquella época no tenía integrao el conceto chiaro) 

Y esa es un poco las ecsperiensias que he tenido.


----------



## Sunwukung (5 Mar 2022)

Las respuestas el hilo están acertadas excepto que las pifias y la iatrogenia se dan en todas partes, es parte de esa profesión y de la naturaleza humana, buenos médicos hay cuatro en todas partes y, hay que hacer muy bien los deberes y saber con quién vas y a que vas, e ir lo mínimo imprescindible.


----------



## Galvani (5 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



Es surrealista pero es España. Supongo que denunciasteis y al tío no le pasó nada.

De todas formas tus padres no se... Hay que tener poco valor para no poner el grito en el cielo al ver ese arreglo. No lo entiendo. Cualquiera hubiese dicho que fuese un médico competente y si no ir a la policía o gc

¿En qué año fue eso?


----------



## ecolin (5 Mar 2022)

No, no se pudo denunciar. Te hablo de décadas ha, es como si hablásemos ahora no sé..., de fumar en el trabajo y cosas así. Eran otros tiempos y ya digo, lo ves desde otra perspectiva. Ahora sí que pones el grito en el cielo en cosas que en aquella época no, y lo que quieres es que se arregle el problema y ya está. Y estos cabrones, que se las saben todas, pusieron todo el esmero a partir de ahí con los médicos "de verdad": las curas, el seguimiento, que si "esto no es nada, es que se ha infectado porque estos niños ya se sabe, el recreo, la suciedad y tal"... Mis padres se enteraron de lo del pavo de la bata casi de casualidad pero ya estaba todo fuera de plazo al parecer. Hablaron con un abogado y se lo plantearon pero qué va, tocó comerse el marrón.


----------



## ecolin (5 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y grabaciones?



Hombre, si las tienes mejor que mejor, supongo. Si has tenido la sangre fría de grabarlo desde luego es un puntazo.


----------



## Galvani (5 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> No, no se pudo denunciar. Te hablo de décadas ha, es como si hablásemos ahora no sé..., de fumar en el trabajo y cosas así. Eran otros tiempos y ya digo, lo ves desde otra perspectiva. Ahora sí que pones el grito en el cielo en cosas que en aquella época no, y lo que quieres es que se arregle el problema y ya está. Y estos cabrones, que se las saben todas, pusieron todo el esmero a partir de ahí con los médicos "de verdad": las curas, el seguimiento, que si "esto no es nada, es que se ha infectado porque estos niños ya se sabe, el recreo, la suciedad y tal"... Mis padres se enteraron de lo del pavo de la bata casi de casualidad pero ya estaba todo fuera de plazo al parecer. Hablaron con un abogado y se lo plantearon pero qué va, tocó comerse el marrón.



Pero no me jodas no creo que fuese en los 60 y aún así, cualquiera hubiese dicho que fuese un médico competente y si no ir a la policía. ¿Como te van a dejar un dedo cortado con una venda tío? A otros padres no se lo hacen seguro.


----------



## El pernales (5 Mar 2022)

Chamanes..... Jodidos chamanes....


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Mar 2022)

Pues hemos tenido varias en la familia.

-Mi abuelo, con 35 años, le operan de algo, lo sueltan y el se queja mucho de la barriga, que le duele, pinchazos y tal, *después de tres años,* al medico se le ocurre mandarlo a rayo X*, *funde la máquina, lo investigan, y sorpresa, se habían dejado unas tijeras, gasas y un bisturí, alucina pepinillos, lo tenía enmarcados encima de la televisión.

-Mi mujer y yo vamos a urgencias, un fuerte dolor intestinal, nos atiende kuntakinte, el hijo puta la mira y nos suelta, "estás embarazada", mi mujer le dice que no, que la mire aunque sea, el cabezón repite su diagnostico así como cinco veces, al final, mi mujer se caga en su alma y le dice que tiene la puta regla.

-Mi mujer es enfermera, esta en un servicio con una loca pelofrito, que si su marido se ha ido con otra, que si le odian sus hijos, 150 kilos de prozak andando, se pone a llorar sola y tal, pues va un día y por un gran descuido inyecta a un paciente 150 ml de aire en vena, así, por las buenas, el paciente, mayor se pone para morirse, ella se bloquea, se tira al suelo y se pone a llorar, con patadas mientras el equipo intenta salvar al hombre, lo consiguen, a ella le dicen que se ha portado mal y la mandan a casa una semana y la cambian de destino, la súper gritando por los pasillos para que nadie se enterara del tema, toneladas de tierra.

-En Vinaroz, un par de Charos la lían parda, la primera hace el cambio de unidades, se lía y le mete a un recién nacido una cantidad de insulina tan grande que tiene que gastar la jeringuilla mas grande que existe, el niño se pone malísimo pero a ella le suda el coño, en su turno no se le hace nada, pasa a la compañera, esta se limita a coger la anotación de la otra y le vuelve a meter el jeringuillazo, lo flipas...


----------



## ecolin (5 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero no me jodas no creo que fuese en los 60 y aún así, cualquiera hubiese dicho que fuese un médico competente y si no ir a la policía. ¿Como te van a dejar un dedo cortado con una venda tío? A otros padres no se lo hacen seguro.



No hombre, no, algo hicieron, y aunque yo era pequeño y no querían decirme mucho, sé que les invadió la impotencia de no poder demostrar que el gemelo se ponía la bata y lo suplía. ¿Cómo lo demuestras? ¿Y testigos? ¿Quién, la que se cepillaba el médico de verdad? Qué va, imposible. Ahora en perspectiva lo ves de otro modo. Aunque nos enteramos también tarde, la verdad. Eran otros tiempos y créeme, que yo veía una tableta de chocolate al mes, no estábamos demasiado bien.

Pero bueno, ya dije que ésta era la "light", tengo otra liada mucho más gorda, actual, con un fallecido sobre la mesa y que ésta sí que la he podido demostrar donde la tengo que demostrar. Sin detalles aún porque no puedo, pero a alguno que yo sé, no sólo se le han quitado las ganas de seguir haciendo ciertas cosas, sino que ya no las va a volver a hacer nunca.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

Galvani dijo:


> Pero no me jodas no creo que fuese en los 60 y aún así, cualquiera hubiese dicho que fuese un médico competente y si no ir a la policía. ¿Como te van a dejar un dedo cortado con una venda tío? A otros padres no se lo hacen seguro.



Desde la ignorancia, que se debe hacer? Coser, pero, sólo la piel? Si hay hueso roto, que?

Parece algo propio de un cirujano más que de un médico de urgencias.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Pues hemos tenido varias en la familia.
> 
> -Mi abuelo, con 35 años, le operan de algo, lo sueltan y el se queja mucho de la barriga, que le duele, pinchazos y tal, *después de tres años,* al medico se le ocurre mandarlo a rayo X*, *funde la máquina, lo investigan, y sorpresa, se habían dejado unas tijeras, gasas y un bisturí, alucina pepinillos, lo tenía enmarcados encima de la televisión.
> 
> ...



.lo de tu abuelo: si llegan a llevarlo a una resonancia magnética, lo habrían matado?

Lo de la de 150kg... Tenía que pinchar algo al paciente y se le olvidó meterlo en la aguja o ni eso? Porque si ni eso estamos ante un intento de asesinato (por cierto cómo se salva a un hombre así?).

-lo último: muy trágico, recuerdo una noticia en la que mataron al bebé confundiendo la bolsa. Tremendo. En ese caso que cuentas el bebé sobrevivió, no?


----------



## Lana (5 Mar 2022)

Errores médicos, las sentencias de muerte de 2,6 millones de pacientes por año


La delgada línea entre la vida y la muerte está cada año más cerca para 138 millones de pacientes gracias al registro de errores médicos que, según cifras de la OMS, terminan con la muerte en 2,6 millones…




www.france24.com





Más de dos millones y medio de muertos al año es lo que reconoce la OMS. Imaginad la realidad. Incalculable.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> No hombre, no, algo hicieron, y aunque yo era pequeño y no querían decirme mucho, sé que les invadió la impotencia de no poder demostrar que el gemelo se ponía la bata y lo suplía. ¿Cómo lo demuestras? ¿Y testigos? ¿Quién, la que se cepillaba el médico de verdad? Qué va, imposible. Ahora en perspectiva lo ves de otro modo. Aunque nos enteramos también tarde, la verdad. Eran otros tiempos y créeme, que yo veía una tableta de chocolate al mes, no estábamos demasiado bien.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya dije que ésta era la "light", tengo otra liada mucho más gorda, actual, con un fallecido sobre la mesa y que ésta sí que la he podido demostrar donde la tengo que demostrar. Sin detalles aún porque no puedo, pero a alguno que yo sé, no sólo se le han quitado las ganas de seguir haciendo ciertas cosas, sino que ya no las va a volver a hacer nunca.



Pero él quiere decir que ve raro que tus padres no hicieran algo en ese mismo momento. Tal vez pensaron que tu dedo cortado no era de tanta gravedad?


----------



## ecolin (5 Mar 2022)

No, hueso no había roto, es un tajo en la carne de la última falange, desde el borde del dedo hacia el lateral, un par de centímetros o así. Lo correcto hubiera sido una radiografía para ver si había fractura, volver a colocarlo, suturar, antibióticos y poco más, entiendo. El pavo éste lo apretó con una gasa y esparadrapo y claro, eso por la noche era el demonio concentrado en un dedo que se empezó a poner negro. Yo, que soy más duro que un leño, lo recuerdo y me echo a temblar, joder lo que dolía eso.


----------



## Triyuga (5 Mar 2022)

Los protocolos, cuidado con los protocolos, que los carga el diablo...


----------



## ecolin (5 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Pero él quiere decir que ve raro que tus padres no hicieran algo en ese mismo momento. Tal vez pensaron que tu dedo cortado no era de tanta gravedad?



Lo he explicado un poco más arriba, no era un corte tal como se entiende (por la mitad). Era seccionado de lado, músculo y piel. Lo que es la integridad del dedo se veia normal. Y el pavo pilló el tajo colgandero, lo puso encima y lo tapóa presión, era imposible verlo. Tú veías un dedo inflamado, todo negro, muy hinchado, el corte en sí no.


----------



## Galvani (6 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia, que se debe hacer? Coser, pero, sólo la piel? Si hay hueso roto, que?
> 
> Parece algo propio de un cirujano más que de un médico de urgencias.



No se, pero lo que entiende cualquiera es que no pueden taparte eso como su fuese un corte leve y largarte.


----------



## ueee3 (6 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> No, hueso no había roto, es un tajo en la carne de la última falange, desde el borde del dedo hacia el lateral, un par de centímetros o así. Lo correcto hubiera sido una radiografía para ver si había fractura, volver a colocarlo, suturar, antibióticos y poco más, entiendo. El pavo éste lo apretó con una gasa y esparadrapo y claro, eso por la noche era el demonio concentrado en un dedo que se empezó a poner negro. Yo, que soy más duro que un leño, lo recuerdo y me echo a temblar, joder lo que dolía eso.



Aahm... Antibióticos orales?

Yo, sin ser comparable a lo tuyo que fue grave de verdad, una vez me hice un pequeño corte, nada, superficial pero con la piel levantada. Me la puse en el sitio, por la noche y al día siguiente me dolía y tuve que cortarme ese trozo con unas tijeras porque pensé que no podía volver a ser unido y era absurdo intentarlo.


----------



## ecolin (6 Mar 2022)

Supongo que sí, debían haber sido orales.

Es que luego está la parte estética, aunque casi que esto es ya para nota con lo que podía haber pasado. Imagínate, tú "pegas" un trozo de carne desprendido, es decir, algo que está sujeto al dedo en un punto y el resto al aire lo sitúas donde "entiendes" que va. Y el organismo empieza a hacer su parte, claro. Todo eso sin desinfectar, yendo cada fibra de músculo y piel adonde el pavo ha entendido que va y aprisionándolo con una gasa y vendas. Y claro, el hijo de puta lo aprisionó bien porque es que estaba suelto y sangraba. Entonces la isquemia y la infección estaban aseguradas: una isquemia es una falta de sangre por la causa que sea (por colesterol, por una cuerda fuerte que te ates en un brazo, etc.) y el cerdo éste la provocó apretando ahí como si no hubiera un mañana. Y al no desinfectar ni cirugía ni nada, pues eso mismo, infección y necrosis al canto en horas.

Y dando gracias a que no derivara en una sepsis y me llevara por delante.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Espera, ¿te tocó pagar esa cantidad? Es decir, es prácticamente como si te arruinasen. No, no, no, dinos que algo hay ahí mal, o que tú hiciste mal. Joder.



Nada, así fue, de eso hace 18 años, no hice nada mal, simplemente el anestesista llevó a un colega que confirmo que todo lo hizo perfecto (puedo jurar que allí no apareció ese señor y menos en un hospital privado, un sábado a las 10:30 de la noche a presenciar un parto normal siendo internista)
Cuestión: la factura del anestesista estaba a mi nombre, igual que la del gine, hospital, matrona, etc... era la forma de pago, Adeslas nos daba el montante exacto y nosotros como asegurados pagábamos a cada profesional (era su forma, todos ellos estaban dentro de su cuadro médico)
Conclusión: el supremo estimó primero: que el anestesista lo hizo todo estupendamente y segundo que según la factura a mi nombre Adeslas no tenía nada que ver con el anestesista, vamos, que yo había contratado a un anestesista para luego demandarle por su mala praxis y eso teniendo un seguro privado (esta es la lógica de la justicia).
Hasta llegar al supremo y habiendo ganado en el recurso provincial a la aseguradora y siendo esta quien lo elevó al supremo, me tocó pagar las costas de un proceso que duró ocho años.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Me toca a mí pagar 120.000€ por culpa de un falso testimonio, y creo que me vengo (o si existe la posibilidad, se la doy de que se retracte). Ya, ya, lo malo es el hijo que depende de ti... tal vez pospondría la venganza hasta que cumpliera los 18... pensando así en el aire.



Es horrible, la impotencia, la rabia, el odio y con las manos atadas por si encima aún te jodían más.


----------



## thx (7 Mar 2022)

Las mañas de los medicos ya son conocidos desde el barroco:

"Si quieres ser famoso médico, lo primero linda mula, sortijón de esmeralda en el pulgar, guantes doblados, ropilla larga y en verano sombrerazo de tafetán. Y en teniendo esto, aunque no hayas visto libro, curas y eres doctor; y si andas a pie aunque seas galeno eres platicante. La ciencia es ésta: dos refranes para entrar a casa; el ¿que tenemos?, ordinario, venga el pulso, inclinar el oído , ¿ha tenido frío? Y si él dice que sí primero, decir luego: bien se echa de ver. ¿Duró mucho? Y aguardar que diga cuánto y luego decir: Bien se conoce. Cene poquito, escarolita, una ayuda.... Y si dice que no la puede recibir, decir: Pues haga por recibilla. Recetar lamedores, jarabes y purgas para que tenga que vender el boticario y que padecer el enfermo. Sangrarle y echarle ventosas; y hecho esto una vez si durare la enfermedad, tornarlo a hacer, hasta que, o acabes con el enfermo o con la enfermedad. Si vive y te paga di que llegó tu hora; y si muere di que llegó la suya. Pide orines, haz grandes meneos, míralos a lo claro, tuerce la boca. Y sobre todo advierte que traigas grande barba, porque no se usan médicos lampiños y no ganarás un cuarto si no pareces limpiadera. Y a Dios y a ventura, aunque uno este malo de sabañones, mándale luego confesar y haz devoción de ignorancia. Y para acreditarte de que visitas casas de señores, apéate a sus puertas y entra en los zaguanes y orina y tórnate a poner a caballo; que el que te viere entrar y salir no sabe si entraste a orinar o no. Por las calles ve siempre corriendo y a deshora, porque te juzguen por médico que te llaman para enfermedades de peligro. De noche haz a tus amigos que vengan de rato en rato a llamar a tu puerta en altas voces para que lo oiga la vecindad, Al señor doctor que lo llama el Duque; que está mi señora la condesa muriéndose; que le ha dado al señor obispo un accidente; y con esto visitarás más casas que una demanda y te verás acreditado y tendrás horca y cuchillo sobre lo mejor del mundo".


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Mar 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Mis experiencias y las de mi familiares también han sido más bien malas:
> 
> -Mi abuelo (QEP) empezó a perder peso de manera bastante constante y sin motivo aparente. Fue al medico de cabecera, le hicieron analítica y le sacaron diabetes. La médico ni se planteó el porqué de esa diabetes ni le hizo mandar más pruebas ni nada. Mi pobre abuelo cada vez adelgazaba más y más, cada vez más cansado... iba a la puta médico de cabecera y le decía que tranquilo, que era normal por la diabetes. Al final tras meses de sufrimiento fue a urgencias, donde le hicieron una gastroscopia y le sacaron cáncer de páncreas, con metástasis en hígado y pulmón. Duró 2 meses el pobre hombre.



la historia se repite...









Pau Riba muere por un error médico


El cantautor Pau Riba ha fallecido este domingo a los 73 años, a causa de un cáncer de páncreas que le diagnosticaron el año pasado, después de que la doctora de cabecera apuntase durante seis...



cultura.e-noticies.es





:-(


----------



## machotafea (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ánimo señores que se cuentas por millones.
> 
> Me operaron de un (según todo un equipo de urología de un hospital universitario) carcinoma de riñón que resultó ser un angiomiolipoma renal del cual supe yo antes de que me lo confirmaran y me dijeran que no había hecho falta operar, un año después me volvieron a meter a quirófano porque una piedra estaba a punto de salir del uréter (piedra que en la operación no necesaria un año antes, ahí dejaron porque no era cosa de riñón)...
> 
> Pasen y vean....



Como buen conocedor y experto en medicina también sabrás que hay algunos tumores a cuyo diagnóstico se llega exclusivamente tras su exéresis y análisis patológico completo. Resumen : si hay dudas de su malignidad tras el estudio convencional, fuera. Los milagros no existen. 

Esto lo sabes, no?


----------



## machotafea (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Pero tienen oídos para escuchar y no los usan
> Tienen seguros de resposabilidad civil y tampoco
> Los humanos prepotentes que tienen una carrera por su gran memoria estudiando tema sobre tema, pero no tienen ni pajolera idea es lo peor de esta sociedad.
> Otra:
> ...



Por cierto, sabes la diferencia entre complicación y negligencia? Supongo que te explicaron antes de hacerte cualquier cosa los procedimientos y diste tu consentimiento por firmado. En ese caso, no se de qué te quejas.


----------



## machotafea (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Sigo:
> Llego a urgencias con unos dolores que aparecieron de repente e impresionantes, doblada y tripa timpanizada, tras ocho horas en urgencias, por fin y tras radigrafías, ecografías y hasta un escaner, la tonta de turno llama al titular y .... perforación de estómago, una operación de urgencia bestial.
> 
> 
> Ya solo voy al médico porque preciso receta y voy directamente con el diagnóstico hecho y con lo que me ha de recetar



Perdón, no te entiendo.... También te perforaron el estómago los médicos? O la negligencia fue tener que hacerte tantas pruebas porque los muy inútiles con la imposición de manos no llegaban al diagnóstico? 

Espera... La cosa fue estar 8 horas en urgencias? Acaso crees que vales objetivamente más que los demás que tienen también que esperar porque según vosotros "no hay saturación"?


----------



## Roquete (7 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> la historia se repite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A cuánta gente matan los doctores de cabecera con eso de "es psicosomático", "bebe un poco más de agua" (gente que se queja de no poder tragar y tiene un cáncer de esófago), "es ansiedad", etc.


----------



## ueee3 (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Nada, así fue, de eso hace 18 años, no hice nada mal, simplemente el anestesista llevó a un colega que confirmo que todo lo hizo perfecto (puedo jurar que allí no apareció ese señor y menos en un hospital privado, un sábado a las 10:30 de la noche a presenciar un parto normal siendo internista)
> Cuestión: la factura del anestesista estaba a mi nombre, igual que la del gine, hospital, matrona, etc... era la forma de pago, Adeslas nos daba el montante exacto y nosotros como asegurados pagábamos a cada profesional (era su forma, todos ellos estaban dentro de su cuadro médico)
> Conclusión: el supremo estimó primero: que el anestesista lo hizo todo estupendamente y segundo que según la factura a mi nombre Adeslas no tenía nada que ver con el anestesista, vamos, que yo había contratado a un anestesista para luego demandarle por su mala praxis y eso teniendo un seguro privado (esta es la lógica de la justicia).
> Hasta llegar al supremo y habiendo ganado en el recurso provincial a la aseguradora y siendo esta quien lo elevó al supremo, me tocó pagar las costas de un proceso que duró ocho años.



Brutal.

Yo tampoco pensaba que pudieran ascender a tanto las costas del juicio, o que pudieran encasquetártelas todas a ti cuando no ha habido manifiesta mala fe (por qué cojones se pensaban que denunciabas?).


----------



## ueee3 (7 Mar 2022)

thx dijo:


> Las mañas de los medicos ya son conocidos desde el barroco:
> 
> "Si quieres ser famoso médico, lo primero linda mula, sortijón de esmeralda en el pulgar, guantes doblados, ropilla larga y en verano sombrerazo de tafetán. Y en teniendo esto, aunque no hayas visto libro, curas y eres doctor; y si andas a pie aunque seas galeno eres platicante. La ciencia es ésta: dos refranes para entrar a casa; el ¿que tenemos?, ordinario, venga el pulso, inclinar el oído , ¿ha tenido frío? Y si él dice que sí primero, decir luego: bien se echa de ver. ¿Duró mucho? Y aguardar que diga cuánto y luego decir: Bien se conoce. Cene poquito, escarolita, una ayuda.... Y si dice que no la puede recibir, decir: Pues haga por recibilla. Recetar lamedores, jarabes y purgas para que tenga que vender el boticario y que padecer el enfermo. Sangrarle y echarle ventosas; y hecho esto una vez si durare la enfermedad, tornarlo a hacer, hasta que, o acabes con el enfermo o con la enfermedad. Si vive y te paga di que llegó tu hora; y si muere di que llegó la suya. Pide orines, haz grandes meneos, míralos a lo claro, tuerce la boca. Y sobre todo advierte que traigas grande barba, porque no se usan médicos lampiños y no ganarás un cuarto si no pareces limpiadera. Y a Dios y a ventura, aunque uno este malo de sabañones, mándale luego confesar y haz devoción de ignorancia. Y para acreditarte de que visitas casas de señores, apéate a sus puertas y entra en los zaguanes y orina y tórnate a poner a caballo; que el que te viere entrar y salir no sabe si entraste a orinar o no. Por las calles ve siempre corriendo y a deshora, porque te juzguen por médico que te llaman para enfermedades de peligro. De noche haz a tus amigos que vengan de rato en rato a llamar a tu puerta en altas voces para que lo oiga la vecindad, Al señor doctor que lo llama el Duque; que está mi señora la condesa muriéndose; que le ha dado al señor obispo un accidente; y con esto visitarás más casas que una demanda y te verás acreditado y tendrás horca y cuchillo sobre lo mejor del mundo".



Jajajajajjajajaja, qué bueno. Me alegro de ver que había tanta lucidez y espíritu crítico ya en aquella época.


----------



## dac1 (7 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



A mi directamente me lo amputaron de un accidente de trafico parecido a lo tuyo que como habia comido no me podian reconstruirlo eso si el meñique derecho


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (7 Mar 2022)

JO DER
A mi me pasó exactamente igual (2 años) pero tuve suerte y solo tengo una pequeña cicatriz. De hecho cuando veo a algún peque con intencion de meter la manita entre marco y hoja de puerta les advierto muy seria.

Ahora las negligencias médicas se saben, pero ha habido a cascoporro siempre.
De hecho sospecho que muchos niños robados son tremendas negligencias(mis dos hermanos prematuros muertos, por ejemplo).
También se daba el caso de ser operado por una eminencia que se desentendía del postoperatorio y ahi se les iba la gente.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Mar 2022)

Si las putadas médicas son posibles es porque existe un contexto o paradigma falso que parte de la érronea concepción de la salud y la enfermedad que tiene la sociedad occidental moderna, fomentada por la Big Pharma, la mafia médica...bah...

Esta mafia ha monopolizado la salud pública creando el más lucrativo de los negocios.

El gran problema es que las grandes empresas farmacéuticas controlan no sólo la investigación sino *también la docencia médica* y desde allí se construye un Sistema Sanitario basado en la enfermedad en lugar de en la salud, que cronifica enfermedades y mantiene a los ciudadanos ignorantes y dependientes de él.

Los médicos se han instalado en la sociedad como intocables oráculos de la Salud, nada de lo que ellos digan se lo puede contradecir, tienen a su disposición una pesada artillería ideológica que fomenta y desarrolla, sin oposición, todos los miedos y mentiras que destrozan nuestra salud y nuestra capacidad de autorregulación natural, volviéndonos manipulables y completamente dependientes del sistema.


----------



## PonteDeRodillas (7 Mar 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Si las putadas médicas son posibles es porque existe un contexto o paradigma falso que parte de la érronea concepción de la salud y la enfermedad que tiene la sociedad occidental moderna, fomentada por la Big Pharma, la mafia médica...bah...
> 
> Esta mafia ha monopolizado la salud pública creando el más lucrativo de los negocios.
> 
> ...



¿Tú no eres el que decía saber hacer un zumito que te cura el cáncer pero que no quiere decir la receta porque no le sale de los cojones?

Estás tú como para criticar el negocio de la Sanidad...


----------



## vinavil (7 Mar 2022)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No tengo ningún pariente médico ni lo soy , pero hay grandisimas personas y profesionales, aunque hay de todo






Mi abuelo que era médico ya decía hace 25 años que todos los que estaban entrando eran una panda de inútiles abrazados al Vademécum. Imagínate a día de hoy.


----------



## Mr.Foster (7 Mar 2022)

Los zumitos del cáncer ya los vendí todos, pero tengo uno infalible para curar la imbecilidad. 
A usted le hago precio por dos envases, uno solo no creo que sea suficiente.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Como buen conocedor y experto en medicina también sabrás que hay algunos tumores a cuyo diagnóstico se llega exclusivamente tras su exéresis y análisis patológico completo. Resumen : si hay dudas de su malignidad tras el estudio convencional, fuera. Los milagros no existen.
> 
> Esto lo sabes, no?



Lo se perfectamente, como tu sabrás que cuando tres años antes en un escaner aparece un angiomiolipa diagnosticado y tres años después solo un tumor, una de dos: o el angiomiolipoma ha desaparecido o ya era un tumor, cosa que si así hubiera sido en tres años hubiera muerto, esto es, y sabiendo que un angiomiolipoma no maligniza jamás y no desaparece, es una simple y básica deducción: NO MIRARON EL ESCANER DEL HISTORIAL como apunté en su momento.
Una vez más: ni escuchan, ni miran, ni nada.

Esto lo sabes verdad?


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Perdón, no te entiendo.... También te perforaron el estómago los médicos? O la negligencia fue tener que hacerte tantas pruebas porque los muy inútiles con la imposición de manos no llegaban al diagnóstico?
> 
> Espera... La cosa fue estar 8 horas en urgencias? Acaso crees que vales objetivamente más que los demás que tienen también que esperar porque según vosotros "no hay saturación"?



La cosa es muy sencilla, cualquier tripa timpanizada es síntoma de rotura interna o evisceración, no soy médico pero se más que ellos en muchas ocasiones y durante ocho horas estuvieron haciendo pruebas innecesarias y en principio tratándolo como un cólico nefrítico: ole sus huevos, hasta que por fin SE ATREVIERON a llamar y molestar al titular, quien según llegó espetó que era una perforación y que se veía con una simple radiografía.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Yo tampoco pensaba que pudieran ascender a tanto las costas del juicio, o que pudieran encasquetártelas todas a ti cuando no ha habido manifiesta mala fe (por qué cojones se pensaban que denunciabas?).



Adivina, esto funciona así, el que tiene poder: un médico y una aseguradora siempre suelen ganar, ten en cuenta que demandé al anestesista y a la compañía subsidiariamente.
La lógica jurídica es: me quedé preñá con toda la intención de joderle la carrera, que no la vida (no fui por lo penal) a un anestesista que yo contraté privadamente para ello.
Esto en la pelis americanas no pasa, el juez se lo curra un poquito.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Por cierto, sabes la diferencia entre complicación y negligencia? Supongo que te explicaron antes de hacerte cualquier cosa los procedimientos y diste tu consentimiento por firmado. En ese caso, no se de qué te quejas.



Ja, ja, ja,, eso es lo mejor: no firmé ningún consentimiento informado y así consta en el juicio, no se acordaron ni les dio tiempo de presentármelo porque llegaron tarde a provocarme el parto y el ginecólogo solo iba a la expulsión.
Por otro lado, tras cinco pinchazos, metido el máximo de anestesia y sin hacer absolutamente nada de efecto, yo lo llamo NEGLIGENCIA, no complicación. Era más que evidente que algo había hecho mal, muy mal y de hecho cuando llegué a planta pasó como tres veces para ver qué tal estaba, esto es, no se fue del hospi hasta las 12 y a la mañana siguiente pasó otras dos veces, hasta que sobre las once me puse fatal por el dolor de cabeza y hasta que perdí la audición total y me trasladaron de hospital, de ahí tengo dos días en blanco, luego punciones, pruebas y sin oir nada en absoluto, asegurándome que serían 15 días, me comunicaba escribiendo en una pizarra.... un horror muy evitable o al menos solventable con el seguro de responsabilidad civil para el coste de audífonos y pilas para ambos oídos de por vida.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

Y lo gracioso es que encima no te dejan automedicarte ni con antihistamínicos, hasta para ponerte una tirita te la tiene que recetar el matasanos de turno, vamos anda, que nos han puesto una vacuna sin receta y cada vez que vas a la farmacia a por un relajante muscular, un antitusivo o un antihistamínico te tratan de drogadicto empedernido o autosuicida idiota.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Yo tengo dos experiencias, nada más.
> 
> De una de ellas no puedo decir nada de momento, dada su gravedad y en fin, "me se" entiende. De la otra, la "light", sí.
> 
> ...



Sobre el dedo solo decirte que te hicieron una chapuza, estando en Inglaterra por trabajo un compañero se aplasta un dedo, sería el 2003-2004, llevo al compañero al hospital, el médico quiere amputar directamente y empieza a preparar el quirófano, llega otro médico más joven pero que parecía llevar la voz cantante, pega cuatro voces y siguen preparando el quirófano , no nos hemos enterado de que es lo que pasa, mi amigo entra al quirófano y tardan más de 3 horas que es demasiado para amputar un dedo, sale con toda la mano vendada hasta el codo y el médico nos dice que le reconstruyeron el hueso , que el dedo será funcional aunque quedara feo, fue en un hospital público y lo único malo son las habitaciones comunes con 30 o 40 personas . 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Otra: Cuando di a luz me provocaron el parto porque así le venía mejor al gine, parí en tres horas y el anestesista que no acertaba a ponerme la epidural, pinchó cinco veces metiendo el máximo de anestesia y aún así parí a pelo, total que entre pinchazo y pinchazo no desinfectó en condiciones y al día siguiente: meningitis bacteriana, resultado: traslado de urgencia a otro hospital, un mes ingresada con mi bebé recién nacido y sorda total, recuperé un 40% de audición con el tiempo, a día de hoy y desde entonces audífonos, juicios, cubriéndose unos a otros y al final se fue de rositas y me tocó pagar costas por 120.000€



Me parece que la meningitis te afectó algo más en el cerebro.


----------



## Catalinius (7 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Me parece que la meningitis te afectó algo más en el cerebro.



Menos que a ti tu afán de prota.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Menos que a ti tu afán de prota.



Eso te lo dejo a ti, que eres la dueña del hilo.


----------



## machotafea (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Lo se perfectamente, como tu sabrás que cuando tres años antes en un escaner aparece un angiomiolipa diagnosticado y tres años después solo un tumor, una de dos: o el angiomiolipoma ha desaparecido o ya era un tumor, cosa que si así hubiera sido en tres años hubiera muerto, esto es, y sabiendo que un angiomiolipoma no maligniza jamás y no desaparece, es una simple y básica deducción: NO MIRARON EL ESCANER DEL HISTORIAL como apunté en su momento.
> Una vez más: ni escuchan, ni miran, ni nada.
> 
> Esto lo sabes verdad?



Entonces tenlo doy la razón, pero aclarándote que no lo habías explicado así dejándolo claro, sino que lo habías hecho induciéndonos a pensar que eres subnormal. La culpa es tuya.


----------



## machotafea (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> La cosa es muy sencilla, cualquier tripa timpanizada es síntoma de rotura interna o evisceración, no soy médico pero se más que ellos en muchas ocasiones y durante ocho horas estuvieron haciendo pruebas innecesarias y en principio tratándolo como un cólico nefrítico: ole sus huevos, hasta que por fin SE ATREVIERON a llamar y molestar al titular, quien según llegó espetó que era una perforación y que se veía con una simple radiografía.



Una tripa timpanizada puede ser muchas cosas, no lo primero que hayas leído en Google. Un cólico nefrítico también puede producirlo.


----------



## machotafea (7 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> Ja, ja, ja,, eso es lo mejor: no firmé ningún consentimiento informado y así consta en el juicio, no se acordaron ni les dio tiempo de presentármelo porque llegaron tarde a provocarme el parto y el ginecólogo solo iba a la expulsión.
> Por otro lado, tras cinco pinchazos, metido el máximo de anestesia y sin hacer absolutamente nada de efecto, yo lo llamo NEGLIGENCIA, no complicación. Era más que evidente que algo había hecho mal, muy mal y de hecho cuando llegué a planta pasó como tres veces para ver qué tal estaba, esto es, no se fue del hospi hasta las 12 y a la mañana siguiente pasó otras dos veces, hasta que sobre las once me puse fatal por el dolor de cabeza y hasta que perdí la audición total y me trasladaron de hospital, de ahí tengo dos días en blanco, luego punciones, pruebas y sin oir nada en absoluto, asegurándome que serían 15 días, me comunicaba escribiendo en una pizarra.... un horror muy evitable o al menos solventable con el seguro de responsabilidad civil para el coste de audífonos y pilas para ambos oídos de por vida.



Y sin haber consentimiento de por medio, en una situación NO vital (da tiempo a echar una firma, no estabas inconsciente), no ganaste el juicio? Entonces o es mentira, o contrate al abogado más subnormal del Colegio de abogacía.


----------



## workforfood (7 Mar 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Ud no parece saber que en los procedimientos penales y civilves contra médicos, se aplica inversión de la carga de la prueba.



Menuda barbaridad que ha soltado. NO tiene ni la menor idea.


----------



## Larata (7 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Menuda barbaridad que ha soltado. NO tiene ni la menor idea.



Ahí tienes pedazo de gilipollas. Si hay algo que soporto menos que un ignorante es un ignorante que trata de tontos a los demás.









Inversión de la carga probatoria en caso de negligencias | Atlas Abogados


¿Qué es y cómo funciona la inversión de la carga probatoria? En este artículo te lo contamos todo. Sigue leyendo para más información ☝.




www.atlasabogados.com


----------



## workforfood (7 Mar 2022)

Larata dijo:


> Ahí tienes pedazo de gilipollas. Si hay algo que soporto menos que un ignorante es un ignorante que trata de tontos a los demás.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Subnormal eso es la jurisdicción civil, no penal. Cuantas negligencias medicas van por lo civil, si la mayoría va por la sanidad pública es contenciosa administrativa y en lo contencioso hay que seguir demostrando que no se ha seguido la lex artis por mucho daño desproporcionado que haya, lo de la inversión de la carga de la prueba no se hace nunca, ni tampoco en la civil.


----------



## workforfood (7 Mar 2022)

Si me tienen que mutilar la pierna porque tengo un sarcoma. No voy a un juzgado porque me han hecho un daño desproporcionado, tengo que probar que esa intervención estaba fuera de la lex artis. Lo de la inversión de la carga de la prueba no existe en la realidad.


----------



## workforfood (7 Mar 2022)

4 sentencias de 4 jueces mongolos, no tienen ninguna relevancia jurídica PAYASO, puedes hacer recopilaciones de miles de sentencias que lo de la inversión de la prueba ni la mencionan, si es una puta web de abogados que han selecionado de las miles de sentencias 4 para hacer creer a la gente que eso se aplica de forma general cuando es mentira.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (7 Mar 2022)

No voy ni al reconocimiento médico en la empresa,que les den x el culo.
Si algo me duele ya sé pasará.
El único de mi familia que no he cogido el covid he sido yo.
Y se que tengo la tensión algo alta,6 años x lo menos.
Estos 2 años que hemos pasado,no hacen sino confirmarme que es un acierto mi conducta,de lo contrario ya estaría con pastillas y pinchado.
A seguir así!!!!


----------



## subaru (7 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> la historia se repite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leí su caso cuando lo contó en diciembre y es que lo pensé, este no dura más de 2 meses, como mi abuelo. Y por desgracia tal cual.

Lo de los médicos de cabecera es que lo de algunos es directamente delictivo, es que no te mandan a un especialista ni aunque les digas que te estás muriendo. Luego dicen que si no vayas a urgencias que las colapsas, mis cojones. Cuando te ves jodido o ves que algo anda realmente mal a urgencias cagando leches, a exagerar los síntomas y que te miren bien.

Este hombre se tiró 6 meses que se lo estaba comiendo un puto cáncer literalmente. Si le hubieran mandado a hacer una puta colonoscopia a día de hoy seguiría vivito y coleando.

A esa médico se le tendría que juzgar por lo penal y a la cárcel, así de puto claro. Y no te preocupes que si tuvieran esa amenaza sobre sus cabezas ya iban a mandar a todo el mundo a los especialistas pero rápidito.

Luego que si "eqqqqje tenemosh la mejó zanida der mundo". Borregos.


----------



## Larata (7 Mar 2022)

workforfood dijo:


> Subnormal eso es la jurisdicción civil, no penal. Cuantas negligencias medicas van por lo civil, si la mayoría va por la sanidad pública es contenciosa administrativa y en lo contencioso hay que seguir demostrando que no se ha seguido la lex artis por mucho daño desproporcionado que haya, lo de la inversión de la carga de la prueba no se hace nunca, ni tampoco en la civil.



Lo sabe ud por si gran experiencia en el derecho médico. Fíjese si no hay procedimientoa civiles que los médicos tenemps seguros de responsabilidad CIVIL.

Ya has hecho bastante el ridículo. Vete a dormir anda.


----------



## ecolin (7 Mar 2022)

Desde mi ignorancia supina, entiendo que es el paciente el que debe demostrar y cargar con la prueba, y el medico sólo defenderse. Da un poco igual la jurisdicción. Por eso decía lo importante de tener documentación para el paciente y lo extendidísimo de no facilitar informes o incluso retocarlos convenientemente, ya que eso sí que les puede joder a base de bien. Y más, si el que sea tiene enemigos dentro (que suelen tenerlos), que el corporativismo es de cara hacia fuera, ya para dentro si eso otro dia.


----------



## El pernales (8 Mar 2022)

Esto que os voy a contar es verídico. No fue un médico, pero sí los de la cruz roja. Le sucedió a mi tío en las fiestas del pueblo. Allá voy :
Un día de encierro, sale el toro un poco encabronado y va uno y le atusa dando golpes a la chapa de la talanquera. El toro embiste contra el vallado y lo tira. Justo detrás hay un portalón muy grande de una casa y la gente se va a refugiar allí, con tan mala suerte que el toro, de un golpe que da, abre de par en par las puertas y coge a mi tío corneándolo en la ingle y sacudiéndolo vilmente. Los mozos consiguen sacar el toro del portalón y alejarlo de allí. Llegan los de la Cruz roja con la ambulancia volkswagen passat ranchera del año cristo y al ver las heridas tan graves le deciden trasladar al hospital de la capital. Con tantas prisas le meten en la ambulancia y mal cierran el portón. Arranca el maltrecho vehículo, se levanta la tapa del maletero y cae la camilla a la carretera con mi tío en ella. La gente empieza hacer señas y a gritar a la ambulancia hasta que se dan cuenta de que han perdido al paciente. Dan la vuelta lo recogen lo van a meter y para asegurarse bien tiran con fuerza para cerrar la tapa. La camilla no está colocada en su sitio y le pillan el pie con el portón. Mi tío medio muerto, sac fuerza y les grita:
"cabrones!! No me ha matado el toro y me vais a matar vosotros!!

Os juro que es verídico este hecho. Eran los años 80. Por suerte mi tío se recuperó y siempre lo cuenta, hoy con una sonrisa en la cara.


----------



## santi (8 Mar 2022)

Tía mayor, achaques continuos, continúas visitas a urgencias.
Ir a urgencias y terminar ingresada era ya una costumbre, está costumbre nos hacía pensar que la tendríamos de vuelta en casa. Esa era la rutina.

Siempre fue una persona activa, pero la mala salud derivada de la edad ya solo le permitía poco más que coser

Todavía desconocíamos que este iba a ser su último ingreso.
Esta vez dolores en su estómago la hicieron terminar ingresada en planta y nunca en ningún momento nos atendió el médico de guardia, nunca lo vi. Suponía que era un achaque más del que se repondría y al poco la tendríamos en casa. Al menos el enfermero que la atendía se mostraba competente con ella, era el único al que veíamos aplicar un tratamiento.
Este enfermero no defendía al médico por estar desaparecido pero tampoco nos comentaba la gravedad de la situación de la que con toda seguridad era conocedor.

Así que de repente y entre tremendos dolores se nos muere, tan de repente y tan por sorpresa que en ningún momento había considerado llamar a un sacerdote.

Me habían llamado del hospital, la salud de mi tía empeoraba.
Acudí rápido, pero solo pude despedirme de ella con un monólogo ante un cuerpo todavía caliente, blando y sin respiración en una cama del hospital.

El enfermero fue el único que me atendió, dijo la causa de su muerte...
Vi un moratón a la altura del hígado, ese punto negro estaba a ambos lados de su cuerpo muerto.

Tenía el hígado totalmente necrosado, necrosamiento inducido por un abuso de medicación que nadie tuvo el cuidado de vigilar.


La compañera de habitación y sus familiares de acento gallego salieron espantados del habitáculo, sin querer oír ni ver nada, como el que huye de la peste. Evitaban ver al muerto y evitaban verme a mí.

Nada se podía hacer ya, la bajaban a los sótanos del hospital y allí la amontonarían con los otros muertos del día.

Nada se podía hacer ya, su cuerpo se estaba enfriando y cuando estuviera frío del todo podría ser retirado de aquél edificio, pero solo por una funeraria "acreditada".

En fin, una buena hostia que recibí, me quedé con cara de tonto, la del que no se entera hasta que no recibe la ostia bien dada.


Fue tal mi rabia que ya me encargué yo de buscarme una funeraria que nada tuviera que ver allí con nadie. Que nadie del hospital pudiera recibir una comisión por recomendarme una.



Cuidado con los hospitales
Cuidado con los médicos.


----------



## rory (8 Mar 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Esto que os voy a contar es verídico. No fue un médico, pero sí los de la cruz roja. Le sucedió a mi tío en las fiestas del pueblo. Allá voy :
> Un día de encierro, sale el toro un poco encabronado y va uno y le atusa dando golpes a la chapa de la talanquera. El toro embiste contra el vallado y lo tira. Justo detrás hay un portalón muy grande de una casa y la gente se va a refugiar allí, con tan mala suerte que el toro, de un golpe que da, abre de par en par las puertas y coge a mi tío corneándolo en la ingle y sacudiéndolo vilmente. Los mozos consiguen sacar el toro del portalón y alejarlo de allí. Llegan los de la Cruz roja con la ambulancia volkswagen passat ranchera del año cristo y al ver las heridas tan graves le deciden trasladar al hospital de la capital. Con tantas prisas le meten en la ambulancia y mal cierran el portón. Arranca el maltrecho vehículo, se levanta la tapa del maletero y cae la camilla a la carretera con mi tío en ella. La gente empieza hacer señas y a gritar a la ambulancia hasta que se dan cuenta de que han perdido al paciente. Dan la vuelta lo recogen lo van a meter y para asegurarse bien tiran con fuerza para cerrar la tapa. La camilla no está colocada en su sitio y le pillan el pie con el portón. Mi tío medio muerto, sac fuerza y les grita:
> "cabrones!! No me ha matado el toro y me vais a matar vosotros!!
> 
> Os juro que es verídico este hecho. Eran los años 80. Por suerte mi tío se recuperó y siempre lo cuenta, hoy con una sonrisa en la cara.


----------



## El pernales (8 Mar 2022)

rory dijo:


>



Jajajaja. Pues casi fue así. Fue tan surrealista que hasta parece mentira, pero no lo fue.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Mar 2022)

El pernales dijo:


> Esto que os voy a contar es verídico. No fue un médico, pero sí los de la cruz roja. Le sucedió a mi tío en las fiestas del pueblo. Allá voy :
> Un día de encierro, sale el toro un poco encabronado y va uno y le atusa dando golpes a la chapa de la talanquera. El toro embiste contra el vallado y lo tira. Justo detrás hay un portalón muy grande de una casa y la gente se va a refugiar allí, con tan mala suerte que el toro, de un golpe que da, abre de par en par las puertas y coge a mi tío corneándolo en la ingle y sacudiéndolo vilmente. Los mozos consiguen sacar el toro del portalón y alejarlo de allí. Llegan los de la Cruz roja con la ambulancia volkswagen passat ranchera del año cristo y al ver las heridas tan graves le deciden trasladar al hospital de la capital. Con tantas prisas le meten en la ambulancia y mal cierran el portón. Arranca el maltrecho vehículo, se levanta la tapa del maletero y cae la camilla a la carretera con mi tío en ella. La gente empieza hacer señas y a gritar a la ambulancia hasta que se dan cuenta de que han perdido al paciente. Dan la vuelta lo recogen lo van a meter y para asegurarse bien tiran con fuerza para cerrar la tapa. La camilla no está colocada en su sitio y le pillan el pie con el portón. Mi tío medio muerto, sac fuerza y les grita:
> "cabrones!! No me ha matado el toro y me vais a matar vosotros!!
> 
> Os juro que es verídico este hecho. Eran los años 80. Por suerte mi tío se recuperó y siempre lo cuenta, hoy con una sonrisa en la cara.



Paquirri no tuvo tanta suerte.


----------



## Catalinius (8 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Entonces tenlo doy la razón, pero aclarándote que no lo habías explicado así dejándolo claro, sino que lo habías hecho induciéndonos a pensar que eres subnormal. La culpa es tuya.



Si quieres te paso por privado la historia publicada en su día, para que tengas toooodos los putos detalles, también hay que tener cierta humildad para pensar que cuando alguien cuenta algo de este calibre y de esta forma es porque sabe de qué habla


----------



## Catalinius (8 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Una tripa timpanizada puede ser muchas cosas, no lo primero que hayas leído en Google. Un cólico nefrítico también puede producirlo.



No tesoro, no es lo primero que sale en google, pero un cólico nefrítico duele en una zona bastante concreta y con un simple golpe seco se intuye mucho....era una perforación de libro.


----------



## Catalinius (8 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Y sin haber consentimiento de por medio, en una situación NO vital (da tiempo a echar una firma, no estabas inconsciente), no ganaste el juicio? Entonces o es mentira, o contrate al abogado más subnormal del Colegio de abogacía.



No era una situación vital y no, no firmé consentimiento alguno.
Gané hasta el recurso provincial, pero el cabrón del anestesista se fue de rositas desde el principio, cuando gané el provincial, se condenaba a Adeslas al pago de los audífonos y pilas de por vida y una indemnización de 30.000€, ahí nosotros nos plantamos que harto espanto fue todo, peeero Adeslas lo elevó al supremo y este dictaminó que la factura estaba a mi nombre, punto pelota.
Si hubiéramos recurrido al supremo nosotros tal vez no nos hubiera tocado pagar, peeero la justicia es lo que es.


----------



## machotafea (8 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No era una situación vital y no, no firmé consentimiento alguno.
> Gané hasta el recurso provincial, pero el cabrón del anestesista se fue de rositas desde el principio, cuando gané el provincial, se condenaba a Adeslas al pago de los audífonos y pilas de por vida y una indemnización de 30.000€, ahí nosotros nos plantamos que harto espanto fue todo, peeero Adeslas lo elevó al supremo y este dictaminó que la factura estaba a mi nombre, punto pelota.
> Si hubiéramos recurrido al supremo nosotros tal vez no nos hubiera tocado pagar, peeero la justicia es lo que es.



Entonces el problema procede de los JUDIOS de Judeslas. 

Pandilla de hijos de puta todos.


----------



## machotafea (8 Mar 2022)

Catalinius dijo:


> No tesoro, no es lo primero que sale en google, pero un cólico nefrítico duele en una zona bastante concreta y con un simple golpe seco se intuye mucho....era una perforación de libro.



Lo que tú digas, cirujanaza.


----------



## machotafea (8 Mar 2022)

No, si yo te creo hermana. No te lo digo de coña. Pero que entiendas que las cosas no son tan simples como a veces parecen. 
Que no te estoy diciendo para nada que en tu tema legal no tengas razón , que seguramente si, y más si hay judíos metidos por medio. Pero que hay detalles que cuentas, quizá por resumirlo demasiado o contarlo mal, que no son así. Como lo del timpanismo. Detalles.


----------



## machotafea (8 Mar 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> No voy ni al reconocimiento médico en la empresa,que les den x el culo.
> Si algo me duele ya sé pasará.
> El único de mi familia que no he cogido el covid he sido yo.
> Y se que tengo la tensión algo alta,6 años x lo menos.
> ...



Hasta que un día te pete un aneurisma cerebral provocado por la tensión. Y la culpa será del médico que no llegó a tiempo o peor aún, que te han fumigado, o ha sido un caso nuevo de repentinitis.


----------



## Catalinius (8 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Entonces el problema procede de los JUDIOS de Judeslas.
> 
> Pandilla de hijos de puta todos.



El problema se inicia en una metedura de pata por mala praxis del anestesis, quien debería haber dado parte a su seguro y no hubiera habido juicio.
Este señor no limpió adecuadamente la zona a pinchar o se quitó la mascarilla en un momento dado entre los cinco pinchazos propiciando que una bacteria de mi epidermis o de su propia orofaringe entrara en mi médula, a partir de ahí el resto.


----------



## Catalinius (8 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> No, si yo te creo hermana. No te lo digo de coña. Pero que entiendas que las cosas no son tan simples como a veces parecen.
> Que no te estoy diciendo para nada que en tu tema legal no tengas razón , que seguramente si, y más si hay judíos metidos por medio. Pero que hay detalles que cuentas, quizá por resumirlo demasiado o contarlo mal, que no son así. Como lo del timpanismo. Detalles.



La timpanización es una gran señal reveladora junto con el tipo de dolores que orientan a un buen médico de urgencias para saber qué hacer y dónde mirar.


----------



## Catalinius (8 Mar 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Hasta que un día te pete un aneurisma cerebral provocado por la tensión. Y la culpa será del médico que no llegó a tiempo o peor aún, que te han fumigado, o ha sido un caso nuevo de repentinitis.



Yo hago exactamente lo mismo, a mi no me toca un pelo un médico si la menda puede evitarlo, el problema es que no puedo automedicarme sin receta médica pero sí pueden vacunarme sin mirar mi historial......
Hasta mi médico de cabecera al que llamé para el tema vacuna, me dijo que tras todo lo que había pasado en temas sanitarios, entendía perfectamente que no me vacunara.


----------



## ecolin (8 Mar 2022)

Sí, si de palabra te lo reconocen todo, el tema es que luego no lo quieren reflejar por escrito. Y eso es de ser un hdgp aquí y en Pekín.


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Mar 2022)

ecolin dijo:


> Sí, si de palabra te lo reconocen todo, el tema es que luego no lo quieren reflejar por escrito. Y eso es de ser un hdgp aquí y en Pekín.



Es razonable eso, ¿por qué motivo va a asumir responsabilidad un médico cuando los laboratorios explicitamente no la asumen.
Reconozcamoslo de una vez, el paciente es la materia prima de una picadora de carne.


----------



## ecolin (9 Mar 2022)

Dije "todo", no me refiero sólo la vacuna. En cuanto a ella, sí, lo razonable -y deontológico supongo- sería prescribirla si fuera segura y hubiera sido testada en condiciones pero no callarse como putos si no lo es, si tampoco ha sido testada con garantías y abrirle un expediente a cualquiera que se atreva a decirlo. Pero claro, es que el seguro no me lo cubre. Las medias tintas de siempre.

En cuanto al resto de fármacos y actuaciones en general, más de lo mismo: cuando alguien la caga incluso a veces lo admiten de palabra, en papel no. Más de lo mismo.


----------



## qbit (23 Abr 2022)

A mí me salió un bultito en el cuello y el médico me envió a operarlo. En la operación el cirujano me dijo que se me habría quitado solo. Ahora tengo una cicatriz, afortunadamente pequeña, en el lateral del cuello por una operación innecesaria. Fue en la adolescencia. Errores que comete uno.


----------



## machotafea (23 Abr 2022)

qbit dijo:


> A mí me salió un bultito en el cuello y el médico me envió a operarlo. En la operación el cirujano me dijo que se me habría quitado solo. Ahora tengo una cicatriz, afortunadamente pequeña, en el lateral del cuello por una operación innecesaria. Fue en la adolescencia. Errores que comete uno.



Uf, que pedazo de negligencia.


----------



## bondiappcc (23 Abr 2022)

El que esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.

Por eso mismo, más vale estar callado porque en todas las profesiones se cometen pifias.

Y ya sé que en las profesión médica las consecuencias son más gordas y dolorosas.

Por eso, los del ramo sanitario vale más que estén callados y que no se vanaglorien de nada.


----------



## machotafea (23 Abr 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Leí su caso cuando lo contó en diciembre y es que lo pensé, este no dura más de 2 meses, como mi abuelo. Y por desgracia tal cual.
> 
> Lo de los médicos de cabecera es que lo de algunos es directamente delictivo, es que no te mandan a un especialista ni aunque les digas que te estás muriendo. Luego dicen que si no vayas a urgencias que las colapsas, mis cojones. Cuando te ves jodido o ves que algo anda realmente mal a urgencias cagando leches, a exagerar los síntomas y que te miren bien.
> 
> ...



Una colonoscopia.... Para un cáncer de páncreas? 

Joder, el problema de este puto pais es que todos podéis opinar. Que pena que no quedarais todos en una cuneta, ejpañoles


----------



## subaru (23 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Una colonoscopia.... Para un cáncer de páncreas?
> 
> Joder, el problema de este puto pais es que todos podéis opinar. Que pena que no quedarais todos en una cuneta, ejpañoles



Me cago en tu puta madre hijo de puta, deja la memoria de mi abuelo en paz.

El cáncer ya le hizo metástasis y se había extendido al colon y por eso se lo detectaron con la colonoscopia.

Eres un puto mierda bocachancla. Ojalá te salga a ti un cáncer que te devore por dentro con mucho sufrimiento. Es lo que te mereces por tu total falta de empatía al sufrimiento humano.


----------



## machotafea (23 Abr 2022)

subaru dijo:


> Me cago en tu puta madre hijo de puta, deja la memoria de mi abuelo en paz.
> 
> El cáncer ya le hizo metástasis y se había extendido al colon y por eso se lo detectaron con la colonoscopia.
> 
> Eres un puto mierda bocachancla. Ojalá te salga a ti un cáncer que te devore por dentro con mucho sufrimiento. Es lo que te mereces por tu total falta de empatía al sufrimiento humano.



Si estaba extendido al colon, es que era muy tarde para hacer nada, lamentablemente. No es culpa del médico . 

Y dicho estomierda: me cago en toda tu estirpe de español subnormal hijo de puta de mierda. Me cago en todos tus muertos, en tu Partido político y en tu religión de mierda. VIERTO TODAS MIS HECES sobre todo lo que eres, para que haga juego contigo, EXCREMENTO HUMANO. 

Ojalá te mueras!


----------

